# Grouse STD Dummy Launchers



## blksanders (Jul 26, 2014)

I have been researching remote dummy launchers and came across these. They seem priced quite abit lower compared to others I have reviewed such as DT and Thunder. I know they are built in the UK, but if I can get two for the price of one, it might be worth it.

Any thoughts or experiences on them?

http://www.litelauncher.co.uk/grouse-std-duo-103-p.asp


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

blksanders said:


> I have been researching remote dummy launchers and came across these. They seem priced quite abit lower compared to others I have reviewed such as DT and Thunder. I know they are built in the UK, but if I can get two for the price of one, it might be worth it.
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences on them?
> 
> http://www.litelauncher.co.uk/grouse-std-duo-103-p.asp


No experience..one question:
Is there a feature like a quack or shot that would direct the retrievers attention to the launcher?


----------



## blksanders (Jul 26, 2014)

MissSkeeter said:


> No experience..one question:
> Is there a feature like a quack or shot that would direct the retrievers attention to the launcher?


No, the launchers do not but it can be added with a remote sound system for another $120 euros:

http://www.litelauncher.co.uk/remote-sound-system-108-p.asp

I also assume for the crafty they can manage attach another brands sound system.


----------



## seemlykazoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Are there anyone else who have tried the product? Appreciate more feedback before I give it a go.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

You need to look into the RRT versa launcher system. There's already a review here about them and I am in the process of doing my review and some videos as well.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

My first question .... What happens if something goes wrong and it needs to be repaired? Think I would look at something that is built on this side of the pond like RRT or Thunder where you not only get the sales but can get service as well.


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

The British Pound is not 1 to 1 for the American Dollar, not quite as much cheaper than you think they are. 1 pound is about $1.61.


----------

